
Meet the Numtots: the millennials who find fixing public transit sexy - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/jul/05/meet-the-numtots-the-millennials-who-find-fixing-public-transit-sexy-urbanist-memes
======
goldenkey
Ive got to say, the 'becoming the busdriver' meme is quite lol-inducing

------
Ftuuky
The problem I face when discussing public transit with friends and co-workers
is that they are so used to their cars that they can't even imagine a future
where people might not need cars in big cities.

------
seattle_spring
Didn't expect to see a NUMTOT article on HN.

------
tomatotomato37
Besides the subway map header most of these suck. They're too wordy and don't
integrate with the actual meme at all.

------
austinshea
Why the hell is this popular on Hacker News?

~~~
lainga
It's 5 hours old and has 14 points - probably caught the mods' fancy.

------
derReineke
This is beautiful.

------
lainga
I'm sure there are some good memes on here, but the ones they picked made me
think of the "how memes are getting kids into Marxism" article.

~~~
ehead
Sometimes I wonder if all of these leftist meme groups popping up (or leftist
memes in other groups) are propaganda put on by bad actors. If so, it seems to
be working...

~~~
blank_blank_
What garbage. Why is it that anything which attempts to improve the current
state is derided as 'leftist' as if it is outside of a right wing/libertarian
view is leftist propoganda. Do you really struggle to see the benefits in
improved public transport and see this as a crazy socialist agenda, or do you
think memes are an in-depth manifesto of a detailed planning on public
policy..

Go back to discovering the truth about Pizza based paedo rings

